
How to Stop Google’s Sensorvault from Sharing Your Location with Law Enforcement - tim_sw
https://www.howtogeek.com/411387/how-to-stop-googles-sensorvault-from-sharing-your-location-with-law-enforcement/
======
robertAngst
Considering in ancient times, your location was well known.

Everyone knew if you left a village, everyone knew where you went.

There seems to be a short time, where human population has exploded beyond any
ability to track everyones location. But then we got a really useful GPS and
wifi system.

I don't mind if people know I'm on a freeway, I do mind if laws are bad.

~~~
whenchamenia
So whats your address since you don't seem to mind any stranger knowing?

~~~
gaspoweredcat
i dont so if youre interested here you go:

6 Victoria Warehouse, wolves, WV1 4LG

anyone i buy something from on ebay gets it, countless websites get it, even
random goons ive sold stuff to on gumtree get it so why should i care if its
known by anyone else, as far as im aware no one is out to get me so im not
exactly worried

------
gaspoweredcat
would it not appear more suspicious to not be on it than to be on it? if you
have to go t lengths that require a guide to sto it then it means you have to
go to special effort and if youre doing that its likely because you ave
something to hide

it reminds me of the guys you see dressed in matching 3 stripe track suits
with little shoulder bags and a nokia dumbphone, they think theyre somehow
avoiding some sort of tracking by using that crappy old nokia when in fact
theyve only managed to make it obvious to everyone around the that theyre
dealing drugs

